# Experience with ADA under substrate powders?



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I've been thinking of upgrading to a new planted tank and I'm doing some research for it.
Any of you had some experience with the following?
ADA power sand,
ADA Clear Super, 
ADA Tourmaline BC, 
ADA Penac W, 
ADA Penac S

Thanks!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Nm, just did some research, I'm likely not gonna spend money on Penac...


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow, all of that ADA sounds expensive. I am not really sure it is worth it. I have florabase and I EI dose and I couldn't imagine anything being really to much better than that to be honest.


----------

